# Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss



## godfather22 (6. September 2012)

*Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Hi, da mein Router (Speedport W503V TypA) kaputt gegangen ist brauche ich nun einen neuen. Ich würde ungerne einen mieten, da ich lieber unabhängig bleiben möchte, aber nachdem , was ich so gesehen hab gibt es anscheinend keinen für unter 100€(!!!). Ich wollte jetzt fragen ob ich denn unbedingt einen von der Telekom direkt kaufen muss oder ob ich nicht doch lieber einen für weniger Geld bei Saturn etc. kaufen kann. Ich überlege, auch zu Unitymedia zu wechseln und dann brauche ich ja auch einen. Könnt ihr mir da einen empfehlen? Routerkauf ist für mich noch Neuland .
MfG godfather22


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*



> 100€


 
Was hast du denn für Anforderungen an den Router und wie schnell ist deine Internetverbindung?


----------



## K3n$! (6. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Hallo 

Ich denke mal, dass du einen ADSL/ADSL2+ Anschluss hast. 
Käme für dich auch Modem + Router in Frage ? Aktuell hast du ja beides in einem Gerät.
Mit zwei Geräten fährst du wahrscheinlich besser, wenn du zu einem Kabelanbieter wechseln möchtest. 

---
Du könntest mal bei der Telekom nachfragen, ob die in irgendeiner Weise einen Ersatz für dein Telekom Gerät stellen. 
Könnte ja sein, dass du da Garantie drauf hast.
---

Ansonsten wäre es interessant zu wissen, 
was du brauchst / was du hast. 
Wie benutzerfreundlich soll das Ganze werden ?

Ich würde dir pauschal einfach mal empfehlen, eine Fritzbox 7270 bei Ebay zu ersteigern. 
Die gehen, soweit ich weiß, so bei knapp 60€ weg. Die bieten eigentlich alles, was man braucht.

Beispiel: Ebay-Kleinanzeigen


----------



## godfather22 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Danke, für die schnellen antworten
die sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus... ich denke mal garantie hat der keine mehr, der war schon was älter. kann ich eigendlich jeden router bei jedem provider verwenden? Ich brauche auf jeden fall wlan aber ich denke mal das ist mitlerweile auch standard, n-standard wäre wegen Lan-Partys nicht schlecht ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Momentan hab ich eine 16mbs leitung möchte aber auf eine 50er leitung wechseln(muss mal gucken ob das meine Leitung hergibt).



> ADSL/ADSL2+



Was für einen Anschluss ich hab weiß ich nicht. wie kann ich das rausfinden (am besten ohne bei denen anzurufen)? Könnte ich die Fritzbox auch bei unitymedia benutzen?
noch eine vorerst letzte frage: Wie kann ich mir den Verlauf des Routers angucken?


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Abgesehen von W-LAN hast du keine Anforderungen?

Willst du eher einen Router mit integriertem Modem oder zwei seperate Geräte?

VoIP?
GBit/s Ethernet?
Wie viele Ethernetports brauchst du?
Sehr hohe W-LAN Reichweite?
Externe W-LAN Antennen?
Austausch/Aufrüstbarer W-LAN Adapter?
5GHz W-LAN/Dualband?
DynDNS?
USB für Drucker/HDD?
QoS?
Besondere (W-LAN) Sicherheitsfeatures?
VLAN?
Einfache Wandmontage?
VDSL tauglichkeit?
...


----------



## godfather22 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

alter... ähm gbit ethernet wäre auch nicht schlecht und er sollte schon 4 lan-ports haben. mit vdsl hab ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt... braucht man das?


----------



## K3n$! (6. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Wenn der Router (mit integriertem Modem) VDSL-tauglich sein soll, muss er auch ein VDSL-taugliches Modem haben. 
Davon gibt es noch nicht allzu viele Geräte. Daher solltest du dir am besten vorher überlegen, was du möchtest.


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Auch manche Router ohne integriertes Modem sind nur eingeschränkt VDSL tauglich weil sie die Geschwindigkeit am WAN Port nich vollständig umsetzen können.

VDSL "Very High Speed DSL" ist -zumindest bei ausreichend geringer Entfernung zum DSLAM- deutlich schneller als normales (A)DSL. Will man es nutzen benötigt man ein entsprechendes Modem bzw. eben einen entsprechenden Router mit integriertem Modem.


----------



## godfather22 (7. September 2012)

Gut, ich denke mal um die 50 mbit zu erreichen brauche ich auf jeden fall vdsl (wenns die Leitung hergibt). Werde mich mal umgucken was es da so gibt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Ich würde aber mal nachfragen bei der Telekom ob es bei dem Wechsel auf VDSL nicht sogar einen Router so dazu gibt. Das wäre jetzt der kleinste und günstigste Router den ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe. Hier steht ja mal was über deren Konditionen zu den Routern, aber mal anchfragen und was aushandeln wäre ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Scroll (7. September 2012)

Vllt doch mal dort fragen, meine freundin und ich haben dort den router von speedport fur 130€ gekauft fur vdsl, scheint mir fast gunstiger als die fritzboxen zu sein.

Mfg


----------



## K3n$! (7. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Ist nur bedingt günstiger. 
Ich habe mir für VDSL eine Fritzbox 7570 bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft (45€).
Die ist baugleich mit dem Speedport W920v. Wenn man natürlich die Teile neukauft, 
bezahlt man sicherlich mehr. 

Ich würde bei dem Preis aber auf jeden Fall mieten und nicht kaufen.


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Telekom Router (Speedports) würde ich allgemein nicht empfehlen, die sind schlecht konfigurierbar und nur das Topmodell (W 921V) hat überhaupt GBit/s Ethernet...



> Gut, ich denke mal um die 50 mbit zu erreichen brauche ich auf jeden fall vdsl (wenns die Leitung hergibt). Werde mich mal umgucken was es da so gibt


 
ADSL 2+ schafft bis  zu 24MBit/s.

Wenn du mehr willst brauchst du VDSL, Telekabel, oder FTTH. Ob das bei dir verfügbar ist oder in absehbarer Zukunft verfügbar sein wird ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Mit einem Router ohne integriertes Modem bist du jedenfalls am flexibelsten und mehr oder weniger für alles gerüstet.


----------



## soyus3 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Speedport W723V gibt es schon für 108€ nagelneu bei amazon. Der Router ist insbesondere für VDSL 50 zu empfehlen, außerdem hat man noch Telfonanschlüsse im Vergleich zur billigsten VDSL Fritz Box (ca. 170€ - amazon).
Der beste Router den ich je hatte war der W701V (iohne VDSL) von der Telekom, sehr stabil, hat vier Jahre auf dem Buckel aber funktioniert ohne Probleme. 
Ich empfehle dir den W723V.


----------



## Scroll (8. September 2012)

Den w723v hab ich auch kann man echt nur empfehlen wurde ich sagen. Den w701v hatte ich noch als ich bei meinen eltern gewohnt habe, der hat nun auch ca. 4-5jahre aufm buckel ohne die geringsten probleme. Ob das der w723v auch schafft? ich weis es net aber hoffe es, in 4-5jahren kann ich mehr zu sagen 

Noch kurze frage: was ist ftth und telekabel? Vdsl weis ich, das hab ich selbst aber die anderen?


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

FTTH: Fiber to the Home: ein Lichtwellenleiter Hausanschluss. Zur Zeit noch sehr selten.

Da ein Lichtwellenleiter verwendet wird sind gewöhnliche Modems (und Router mit Modem) natürlich nicht mit FTTH kompatibel; FTTH ermöglicht Bandbreiten bis über 1GBit/s, üblich sind mindestens 200MBit/s; auch Router ohne Modem müssen einiges draufhaben um hier nicht zu limitieren.

Telekabel (Kabelinternet): Internet über ein TV Kabel.

Bei der Technologie wird ein Koaxiales TV Kabel für die Hausanschlüsse eingesetzt. Ermöglicht zur Zeit bis zu ~150MBit/s, klarerweise ist ein herkömmliches DSL Modem auch hier nutzlos.

Anmerkung dazu: _Telekabel_ ist eigentlich ein Markenname des Österreichischen TV Kabel Anbieters UPC und hat sich hierzulande teils als Synonym für TV Kabel eingebürgert; du kannst diesen Begriff also gerne wieder vergessen.


----------



## godfather22 (8. September 2012)

Danke für eure antworten. Ich war gestern mit meiner Mutter mal bei Unitymedia und da haben wir uns dann dazu entschieden das 3play pro(oder so) zu kaufen. Darin enthalten ist unter anderem eine 100mbit internetverbindung. Der mann, der uns beraten hat hat und garantiert, dass wir diese Geschwindigkeit auch haben werden. Schafft die schon erwähnte Fritzbox das und kann man die auch bei unitymedia benutzen?


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

100MBit/s?

Da brauchst du was richtig dickes...

Und nein, die Fritzbox 7570 reicht nicht aus.

Eine Fritzbox 7390 wäre eventuell eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## K3n$! (8. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Schau dir auch mal die Fritzbox 6260 Cable an. Die kann man für 5€ pro Monat dazu mieten.
Aber eine 7390 nur als reinen Router zu nutzen, halte ich für zu viel. 
Ich würde an seiner Stelle wohl einen Asus Router nehmen, z.B. den oder den.

Der sollte die 100MBit/s von Unitymedia sicherlich schaffen und ist auch billiger als eine Fritzbox 7390.


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Achso... mir war entfallen, das Unitymedia ein Kabelbetreiber ist; ich dachte das ist VDSL

Dann würde ich wohl auch den von K3n$! empfohlenen ASUS Router empfehlen.


----------



## godfather22 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

was haltet ihr denn von dem hier? mit dem würde ich auch noch etwas günstiger bei wegkommen. wäre der für 100mbit ausreichend?


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Ja, sollte ausreichen.

Ich mag die Netgear Firmware aber nicht so... man soll aber Open-WRT installieren können, wenn du mehr willst/brauchst. Er hat jedenfalls auch kein VoIP, falls du das brauchst.


----------



## Pixy (8. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Ich kann dir die Fritz Box 7390 ans Herz legen.
Die kostet momentan bei MM "nur" 200€.

Sie ist auch von Werk aus auf dem neusten Stand, so dass man nicht erst zig Updates machen muss.
Und die ganzen Probleme die es mal gab, gibt es auch nicht mehr.

Musste sie vor 2 Monaten kaufen, da wir VDSL 50 (50000er) zu dieser Zeit bekamen.


----------



## godfather22 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

ihr wisst nicht rein zufällg, ob bei unitymedia voip zwingend notwendig ist oder? bis jetzt hab ich mein Festnetz immer am Splitter angeschlossen. das ui ist mir ziemlich egal wenn du das mir firmware meintest. das stell ich einmal ein und dann wars das für mich ^^


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2012)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Wenn du zusätzlich, paralell noch deinen Telekom Telefonanschluss behältst brauchst du kein VoIP.

Ansonsten schon.

Du kannst ja kein normales Telefon an ein Koaxialkabel hängen


----------



## godfather22 (10. September 2012)

Ahh stimmt ja... Unitymedia läuft ja über Kabel. Da hab ich garnicht dran gedacht.

Edit: Sooo... Der Typ von Unitymedia war heute da und hat uns alles eingerichtet. Was ich vorher nicht wusste: man bekommt ein Moden von Unitymedia direkt mit dazu, na das auch direkt das Telefon angeschlossen wird, also ist das mit dem VoIP auch nicht mehr relevant. Ich hab mir eben bei Saturn ein Belkin N300 für 39€ gekauft. Unterstützt bis zu 300mbit/s und hat 802.11n also alles was ich brauche, aber halt auch nicht mehr. 

Danke für eure Hilfe  ich freu mich soooo 100mbit Internet ^^


----------



## fat-it-guy (16. März 2013)

*AW: Welchen Router für Telekom anschluss*

Bist du mit dem Belkin zufrieden?

Die Router Test's die ich gelesen haben waren nicht sehr überzeugend.

Die Router die ich bei Router Test 2013 - Welcher WLAN Router ist der beste? Fritzbox im Test gefunden haben mir dann doch besser gefallen.

Habe mich dann für die AVM Fritzbox 3390 entschiedenn mit 2x450mBit ein Bombenteil und schnied auch super im WLAN Router Test ab.


----------

